# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Borgo di Carpiano

## markantigua

Had great reports about this place.The couple that run it, used to run Harmony Hall in it's hey day in Antigua.

http://www.borgodicarpiano.com/carpiano.htm

----------


## amyb

And I like your sign language too.

----------


## andynap

Molto bene- my kind of place. Grazie mille.

----------

